# Return of the coal industry ?



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This Administration needed bogymen to fuel it's agenda Coal was one of them. He wiped the industry out. behind every ones back he made deals with the railroad money not to work against him. he stopped the pipe line and allowed them to made sinful money hauling oil.
The Coal industry spent billions doing what was ask of them to make the EPA happy. They still stuck it to them .
The hard working people in the coal industry were sold out by Obama and by their own union. Now new Administration may take over if they make it past December. 
A few years back on a bike trip we rode though some of the coal country, The pain was hard to take we saw. The people many life long Democrats out of work and no options. Not a dime of the phony solar cash went to them it went to Connected companies that took the cash and then walked away free with it.
Will trump bring the coal industry back from the dead? Will we remind him of this great wrong. Because money does run down hill I have profited from Obama's dirty deeds , not proud of it. I have work against my pay check to try and stop him.
Can we now do right by those that have suffered and show them who really cares about them.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I am uncertain as to how much and how quick coal mining will come back. Without constantly being maintained, the mines quickly go into disrepair and become very dangerous. 

As Smitty901 pointed out without coal there is little alternatives for work. No way solar or job retaining does anything for these people. May non coal jobs are affected because of the absence of coal and coal related/depndant industries. Scary times ahead for those who live and work in coal country of which I am one.

It still amazes me how many still refused to vote for Trump. Yes the vote went heavily his way but still the Beast received votes. They refused to think that no coal and job losses were going to affect others. Amazing to see.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I hope that the return of coal industry brings back with it US steel.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I am not sure how quick it will come back, but, the sooner we get started, the better.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> I hope that the return of coal industry brings back with it US steel.


The fall of steel kicked the crap out of coal country but even at a third of production it was still the economic engine that made everything else work. I'd love to see steel production come back and Trump said as much at a rally in Johnstown PA which lost its steel making almost 40 years ago. Love to see it but I am not holding my breath.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Stop bringing in cheap, crappy foreign steel, make it here and coal will come back, they go together.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Some of the evil right wing talking heads on AM radio say coal is dead. Natural gas is too cheap and well behaved to make coal worth messing with yet again. I would divest the stocks in that industry. Somebody also needs to talk Trump out of the crazy ethanol subsides. Wait till they recount the vote in Iowa on that deal.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Stop bringing in cheap, crappy foreign steel, make it here and coal will come back, they go together.


Yes, cars , machine parts, machines, heavy and light equipment,..........50 years ago we built the best.

And maybe Trump will make Gobberment Motors pay back it's bailout, if it don't move the factory they built in Brazil right after looting US taxpayer money.

Not sure if some jobs could rescue what's left of that shithole in Michigan.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

In one process for making steel in large quantities is the Bessemer process.

In the furnace pig iron, limestone and coke were put in and fired.

That coke is made from coal, when the steel mills ran, they used millions of tons of coal and all the other raw materials.

Washington is responsible for the loss of the steelmakers here.

It started over 40 years ago, South Africa dumped millions of tons of subsidized structural steel on our markets,

and the japs did the same with plate, sheet and wire forms, also subsidized, manufactures went to Washington to complain,

They were given the bird, open competition washpukes said.

They showed the establishment scum the numbers on foreign cost and sale price differentials, lower your prices they were told.

Ever wonder why you nice truck or fine car rusted out so fast? That is shit steel car makers bought to make even bigger profits.

We had a United States Steel plant a half mile from my childhood home.

I could look out the living room window 24/7, and looking down into the valley with binoculars, watch the blooms being run through the rolling mill.

That plant was a pie slice shape 2 miles long and a half wide, and employed thousands.

Today it is gone and in its place is section eight housing for BLM scum types.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I hope the coal industry comes back , we can export most of it .


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Some of the evil right wing talking heads on AM radio say coal is dead. Natural gas is too cheap and well behaved to make coal worth messing with yet again. I would divest the stocks in that industry. Somebody also needs to talk Trump out of the crazy ethanol subsides. Wait till they recount the vote in Iowa on that deal.


Oh contrare. That is actually only true for Appalachian Coal, and that is only sometimes and some places. While western Powder River Basin coal is the cheapest of everything. Appalachian Coal survives if American steel does as it is the best in the world for making steel...

Approximate electric power generation costs per mega-watt hour as of Aug 2016:

Powder River Basin coal costs were about $4.00 /MWh.

Nat Gas - Henry is at $23.00 /MWH.

Appalachian coal is at $19.00 /MWH.

Nat Gas NY is at $16.50 /MWH.

NY Harbor Oil is $7.50+ /MWH.

Just saying...

Bring back coal!!!

If you would like to track electric generation costs here you go:

https://www.eia.gov/electricity/mont...fm#tabs_spot-2


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

My grandad worked for Republic Steel for as many years nearly as I am old today. My Dad worked there too until he he was able to leave, joined the Army then carved out a great living in the South. 

I can drive an hour and a half and see many of the broken down and closed steel mills of the South. 

This government, the EPA and other departments, has killed a once great industry.

My hope is that the Steel and Coal Industries will rise again.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Milwaukee is littered with the ruins of the industry


----------

